# New ESP custom guitar for Jesse of Chthonic !



## noizfx (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't know where this should go, since this will come in both a 6 and a 7 string flavor, and who knows if this will become a signature model that is available to public!

This is posted by Jesse himself, a screenshot off from his own computer?







Looks like it's from the email attachment, probably sent to him from ESP custom shop?

So it's gonna be both a 6-string and a 7-string version based on the ESP Arrow shape, as a fan of the ESP Arrow myself, I hope it'd be available as production models to the public! It says bk/silver sun burst, so maybe it'll have a black version and a silver sun burst (silverburst?) version?

And this is the original ESP Arrow





I'd want to get the 7-string version so badly if they do make it... 

UPDATE:

Jesse calls it the Katana, and it should come with Seymour Duncan Blackouts, although he's thinking about getting those replaced by the Bareknuckle Aftermaths.

UPDATE AGAIN:

He said he might just leave the Blackouts in there, but instead he'll install the Aftermaths on his other guitars. Personally I don't see the point, but hey, it's his custom!


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 20, 2011)

wowwww...yessss maam.
ill take one. Ive wanted a V guitar for a while now.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 20, 2011)

I have MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJOR gas for the ESP Arrow.

If they did a hard-tail version of the seven-string (pref LTD obviously, for cheapness reasons ) I would sell both my kidneys to pay for one.


----------



## noizfx (Jun 20, 2011)

Hmmm yea even I'd probably be satisfied with the LTD version if they come out with that, even through the trem will suck a bit as it'll most likely be the korean made ones but I'll probably block it anyways.

And that since I have an 8-string custom on the way, the LTD version is more feasible for me


----------



## Goatchrist (Jun 20, 2011)

One 7 string for me please..


Like the Jackson Rhoad shapse more, this one is still epic though!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 20, 2011)

I played Jesse's Silverburst EC-1000 as my ex-girlfriend's dad married the ex-Chthonic keys player and they house Chthonic's gear in their flat


----------



## failshredder (Jun 20, 2011)

Awesome axe.  @ name, though.


----------



## XEN (Jun 20, 2011)

That is one sexy V. Droooool!


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Jun 20, 2011)

That is pretty sick! Just looking at the mock-up...is that paint job black on the face with the dupont stuff on the bevels? I've always thought that would look sick, but seeing it mocked up like that really brings it to life. The *only* other thing they could do to set it off even more would be to bevel the headstock somehow. I'd also like to see a 12th fret inlay with the same kind of finish (if that's even possible...)

I hope he goes with Aftermaths...I'm about to order a set myself. 

I'm not a huge fan of V's in general, but I would buy one of these.


----------



## Imalwayscold (Jun 20, 2011)

Good to hear! I remember him playing an arrow at Download festival a couple of weeks back (the sound was pretty bad from his guitar on the first song unfortunatly). It should look good


----------



## redskyharbor (Jun 20, 2011)

The finish on the "wings".. I want it on everything.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 20, 2011)

Man, I opened up for these guys a few years back, and he was playing Caparisons, but now that I see this, I am glad he made the switch, that is a great looking guitar.


----------



## orakle (Jun 20, 2011)

wow the arrow is amazin


----------



## Vinchester (Jun 20, 2011)

It's incredible how ESP actually manages to improve on the classic Rhoads V shape. This thing is surreal!
Major respect for the product designer. 

Also, is that the battery cavity in the longer horn? It makes me shiver to see how they cut out so much wood.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 20, 2011)

Awesome! The Arrow is by far my favorite ESP model. 

Looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## noizfx (Jun 20, 2011)

Jstring said:


> Man, I opened up for these guys a few years back, and he was playing Caparisons, but now that I see this, I am glad he made the switch, that is a great looking guitar.



From what I know, Jesse was using ESP before, then switched to Caparison, then it seems like he's switching back to ESP again, good choice indeed!

I heard from a friend of mine that he also heard that Caparison is running out of business? We both don't know how true that is...



Bloody_Inferno said:


> Awesome! The Arrow is by far my favorite ESP model.
> 
> Looking forward to the finished product.



Yea, the Arrow is also my favorite ESP model by far! Will most likely buy the 7-string version if they do release it.


----------



## noizfx (Dec 30, 2011)

And here it is (the 6-string) completed!






The 6-string Katana is currently in Jesse's hands in Taiwan. The 7-string version will be done soon too but Jesse won't pick it up until he goes to Japan to tour with Lamb of God in February!

That's one hell of a sexy axe! I'll be getting the 7-string version (which will be in silverburst finish instead of the black in the 6-string) when it comes out!


----------



## Ironbird (Dec 31, 2011)

I love most Vs but those bevels don't appeal to me. The Arrow looks like ESP tried hard to 'redesign' the classic RR shape, but failed.

But hey, it's not my custom, and I guess it has to be seen in person to be appreciated.


----------



## jl-austin (Dec 31, 2011)

I like the bevels. I get tired of seeing the same ole body shapes. This one looks fresh. I like it. It is aggressive without looking adolescent.


----------



## noizfx (Jan 1, 2012)

This (or the original ESP Arrow shape that this is based on) is my favorite V.


----------



## Bower1 (Jan 2, 2012)

I quite like the take on the V shape. At least somewhat refreshing. I would prefer Bare knuckles myself too. I have yet to play any Blackouts. I cannot say anything about them at this moment.


I was reading Doris Yeh is getting a signature bass as well. I know a few people that know them a bit.


----------



## noizfx (Jan 3, 2012)

I personally know Jesse quite well, but not the rest of the band, that's why I get first hand information from Jesse 

Yes Doris will be getting her signature bass as well, it's pretty much a F shaped bass with a new headstock design (which Jesse thinks Doris will break it soon), and shaped LED inlays. It should also come with a cheaper version without the LED inlays.

As for Jesse himself, originally he had BKPs for his Katana 6 and Katana 7, that he was gonna mail to ESP to put on his guitar as ESP couldn't supply BKP, but he wanted to try the Blackouts (by the way, he has the AHB-2) anyway, and so far he's really happy with the Blackouts also. Maybe he'll eventually swap them out for the BKPs that he has, who knows? I haven't talked about that with him yet.


----------



## noizfx (Jan 12, 2012)

Just finished talking to Jesse, apparently he remembered it wrong, he has the Blackouts AHB-1 installed and not AHB-2, and he will indeed swap them out for BKPs laters, the 6 string will be using the Aftermath and the 7 string will be using the Warpig.


----------



## 28mistertee (Jan 12, 2012)

noizfx said:


> I don't know where this should go, since this will come in both a 6 and a 7 string flavor, and who knows if this will become a signature model that is available to public!
> 
> This is posted by Jesse himself, a screenshot off from his own computer?
> 
> ...


I've never heard of the Arrow before but that is the sexiest v I've ever laid eyes on.


----------



## Ironbird (Jan 12, 2012)

Never knew Jesse was a fan of the Blackouts, I assumed he was an EMG guy (judging by their music alone). The Blackouts isn't as tight and compressed-sounding as the EMG.

Nice to learn new things every day!


----------



## vinniemallet (Jan 13, 2012)

Windows XP ftw  cool guitar btw haha


----------



## noizfx (Jan 14, 2012)

28mistertee said:


> I've never heard of the Arrow before but that is the sexiest v I've ever laid eyes on.



It's a Japanese domestic model, so it's not available to anyhwere else but Japan, and yes it's my favorite V also! And this should be released as a worldwide model so I'm excited!



Ironbird said:


> Never knew Jesse was a fan of the Blackouts, I assumed he was an EMG guy (judging by their music alone). The Blackouts isn't as tight and compressed-sounding as the EMG.
> 
> Nice to learn new things every day!



Actually Jesse has always been a Seymour Duncan guy! According to himself at least... he's just trying out the Blackouts right now but will switch them over to Bareknuckles as I've said earlier 



vinniemallet said:


> Windows XP ftw  cool guitar btw haha



LOL!!! But he got a new computer too


----------



## TheMetalOne (Jan 14, 2012)

Holy crap I want that guitar. So, seriously, if it becomes an ESP signature model, it should become available to the rest of the world? I seen the Arrow quite a while back and it was $5000 in Japan and $7750 in Australia (shipping to North America included, ha!). I decided to build one and got as far as a full scale blueprint, a 7 string neck, and someone to make it for me. I'd obviously rather buy an LTD version for $ reasons. I've even wrote ESP to ask them if and when it would be released in North America. No reply though. Jesse wouldn't know would he?


----------



## noizfx (Jan 14, 2012)

TheMetalOne said:


> Holy crap I want that guitar. So, seriously, if it becomes an ESP signature model, it should become available to the rest of the world? I seen the Arrow quite a while back and it was $5000 in Japan and $7750 in Australia (shipping to North America included, ha!). I decided to build one and got as far as a full scale blueprint, a 7 string neck, and someone to make it for me. I'd obviously rather buy an LTD version for $ reasons. I've even wrote ESP to ask them if and when it would be released in North America. No reply though. Jesse wouldn't know would he?



I just realized that I forgot to mention that it will indeed be coming out as a signature series, but the details are not finalized yet. I have also got in touch of the president of ESP Japan, he said they're considering the "standard version", which should be the STD model in the export series. By having it in the export series it could mean it MIGHT be available in North America, but it's not 100% certain, it just means it's not limited to Japan only like the Arrow model. No words on LTD version though.

EDIT 1:
ESP President's exact words copy and pasted: "We are considering to bring out Standard version!"

EDIT 2:
Here is a clip made by Jesse using the Katana 6 on his soundcloud: http://soundcloud.com/jessetheinfernal/return-of-chaosinfernal

EDIT 3:
And another one: http://soundcloud.com/jessetheinfernal/katana-6


----------



## TheMetalOne (Jan 14, 2012)

wow thanks man! I can't wait. keep us all posted, PLEASE.

Return of Chaos is badass! love it.


----------



## noizfx (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh yes I'll keep you guys posted for sure! In fact I'm meeting Jesse in a few days so I'll get to play that guitar, as well as taking some more pictures! I might also be able to get some videos too!

Return of Chaos is a sign of his other band Infernal Chaos returning!


----------



## TheMetalOne (Jan 15, 2012)

we will wait patiently...


----------



## noizfx (Jan 15, 2012)

TheMetalOne said:


> we will wait patiently...



I can't wait til I can get my hands on it!

But I'd also have to wait patiently for its official release coz I'll be buying the 7 string...

and by the way, this will most likely be announced at Musikmesse in March! I'm saying it because their bassist Doris announced on her Twitter that her signature bass will be announced at Musikmesse, so Jesse's guitar should only be the same!


----------



## TheMetalOne (Jan 15, 2012)

March can not come soon enough.


----------



## TheMetalOne (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey y'all, just remembered I know a ESP dealer in Australia. Here's what I wrote him:

I was just wondering if you guys heard anything about the "Katana" being released by ESP. Apparently, it is essentially the ESP Arrow in all black, with a single special inlay at the twelfth fret, made as a signature model for Jesse from the band Chthonic. It will be made in both 6 and 7 string models, and supposedly released as well as an STD model for export. I have heard that it will probably be released along with a signature bass for another band member at Musikmesse. If you could find out any additional information for me it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

Here's what he wrote back:

Thanks for your enquiry.
Your information is correct, however I cant reveal any pictures or other details until the model is launched at MusikMesse in March. I understand there is a picture or two around, but I cant, as official capacity as a dealer, b involved in distributing images Im afraid.
The 7-string is a slightly different colour scheme to the six.
Kind regards,
Shane - Sales

2006, 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010 & 2011 Australian ESP Dealer of the Year
Winner: 2005 Australian Music Association Best Retailer Website - bmusic ::: The Premier Australian On-Line Musical Instrument Store. For guitar, bass, drums, keyboards, amps, effects, brass, woodwind, sheet and print music, accessories and more.

good news indeed!


----------



## TheMetalOne (Jan 19, 2012)

small update, the ESP sales guy gave me a little more:

Oh, and I dont know as yet whether there will be a STD and Custom Shop version as our preliminary information just deals with the model as a Custom Shop and no specifics regarding an STD model, but it is intended as an International model from Export Series so it stands to reason that STD model will eventuate if interest is strong enough.
Kind regards,
Shane - Sales


----------



## noizfx (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes I'm sure the dealer would have more limitations to what they can reveal, otherwise they might get in trouble! I remember seeing a tweet by Peter of I Heart Guitar blog, saying that even though he knows there are a bunch of Ibanez leaks already on the internet, but he still can't post about them due to he having a guitar magazine job, so it'll be the same for B Music.

I actually have some more pictures and video (just one, for now) of Jesse and myself playing the Katana... but I'm not sure if it's a good idea to post it now LOL!

Regarding what it'll come out as, as I've mentioned before, the plan is not finalized yet, what the president of ESP Japan told me was only that "the plan", but it's not set in stone yet, so we'll have to see!


----------



## noizfx (Jan 19, 2012)

oops... wrong post by accident... please delete this one mods! Thanks!


----------



## noizfx (Jan 19, 2012)

Okay fine, here are some photos anyways!

Katana on the guitar stand






and this is me holding up the guitar






Me playing the guitar (and Jesse's feet)






The inlay






Jesse playing the guitar himself \m/






And finally, here is a video of Jesse playing the guitar himself!


----------



## Murmel (Jan 19, 2012)

Those feet


----------



## geofreesun (Jan 19, 2012)

lol&#25105;&#20063;&#24536;&#35760;&#65292;&#22826;&#20037;&#27809;&#24377;~


----------



## TheMetalOne (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh my god it looks even better as the real thing...I aaaaammm sppppeeechless


----------



## noizfx (Jan 20, 2012)

Having played the real thing sucked in a way that... 

I can't own it now!!!!!


----------



## Goatchrist (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow! Would love to have a seven! This is one cool V!


----------



## MikeyLHolm (Jan 20, 2012)

28mistertee said:


> I've never heard of the Arrow before but that is the sexiest v I've ever laid eyes on.





That Hansen's age-old ESP V beats these black n' grey pieces of boredom any given day! Luckily some 80s guitarists still bring some colorful guitars alive.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 20, 2012)

geofreesun said:


> lol&#25105;&#20063;&#24536;&#35760;&#65292;&#22826;&#20037;&#27809;&#24377;~


 
I also forget, too long not play?


----------



## noizfx (Jan 21, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> I also forget, too long not play?



Haha yea that's what Jesse said during the video, I've put translations in the video!


----------



## noizfx (Jan 21, 2012)

Some more photos and videos!

















Obviously this hard case doesn't belong to the Katana 















Man the Katana is just so gorgeous and nice to play that I just can't put it down! The pain is growing on me everyday that since I know the closer to leaving Taiwan, the closer it is to not being able to play it anymore... until it's finally released to the public! I already can't freaking wait!


----------



## TheMetalOne (Jan 21, 2012)

MORE PLEEEEZ!!


----------



## noizfx (Jan 22, 2012)

TheMetalOne said:


> MORE PLEEEEZ!!



I probably won't meet up with Jesse for a few dayts, coz today is Chinese New Years eve so it's family time with traditional events to go through... therefore we'll be stuck to each of our families!

I'll post more if availabe for sure!

By the way, all the sound is from his Katana straight into Line6 POD HD500, into his MOTU 828, into Cubase and monitor speakers, that's it! Recorded with crappy digital camera microphone!


----------



## noizfx (Jan 29, 2012)

I've had this photo for a couple of days but I've been having my jaw dropped ever since I saw it so haven't posted it yet...

so here is the 7-string version:






FUCK ME!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 29, 2012)

Love it! Actually looks cooler than the 6.


----------



## Fiction (Jan 29, 2012)

Now that is sexy.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 29, 2012)

That is one of the very few V shaped guitars that I like, godamn~


----------



## noizfx (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh yes... that one is super sexy... and god dammit why isn't Jesse getting it shipped to him RIGHT NOW that way I can get my hands on it... instead he's picking it up in Japan while on tour with Lamb of God... so I won't get to play it... 

Definitely getting one when it's officially released!

Oh and Jesse broke a string on his Katana 6!






Okay maybe I did... coz after I was done playing it, Jesse broke it within a minute after he took over! OOPS! 

EDIT:

Videos of me playing the Katana 6! Excuse the playing!
Riffing on Jesse&#39;s ESP Katana - YouTube


----------



## TheMetalOne (Jan 30, 2012)

holy freakin' wow. now I gotta buy both...


----------



## noizfx (Jan 31, 2012)

TheMetalOne said:


> holy freakin' wow. now I gotta buy both...



DO IT!

I'll only get the 7-string for now... not really interested in 6-strings anymore, but if one day I get rich (yea keep dreaming...) I'll get the Katana 6 as well!


----------



## Ironbird (Jan 31, 2012)

This would be a great signature model for ESP/LTD, if it ever does become a production model! It's WAY cooler than the SVs.


----------



## noizfx (Feb 1, 2012)

Ironbird said:


> This would be a great signature model for ESP/LTD, if it ever does become a production model! It's WAY cooler than the SVs.



This will indeed be coming out as signature models!


----------



## USMarine75 (Feb 1, 2012)

noizfx said:


> Haha yea that's what Jesse said during the video, I've put translations in the video!


 
Haha thanks... I took three years of Mandarin and Chinese culture classes and I still look like a deer in headlights when I try and order at a restaurant... &#31967;&#31957; !


----------



## TheMetalOne (Feb 3, 2012)

Kinda wondering why the Katana wasn't at NAMM...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 3, 2012)

God damn that is nice! Want.


----------



## noizfx (Feb 4, 2012)

TheMetalOne said:


> Kinda wondering why the Katana wasn't at NAMM...



I know exactly why it wasn't at NAMM... because they haven't finalized the terms yet! As of right now they haven't decided in what version they're going to put out, as in ESP STD version? LTD? Edwards? Etc etc... Most likely there will be an ESP STD for sure, and not sure about the others... and that Jesse has the one and only Katana in the world right now! It'll make its stage debut during the Lamb of God show in Taiwan on Feb 16th! Then Jesse will head to Japan and pick up the Katana 7 and make its debut again with Lamb of God on Feb 22nd!

However, the signature series (along with Doris' bass) should be announced at Musikmesse though!



vampiregenocide said:


> God damn that is nice! Want.



Oh yes... I've been dying to get it too... at least I've got to play it!


----------



## TheMetalOne (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I was searching all over trying to find it at NAMM.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm assuming this won't be a western release?


----------



## noizfx (Feb 5, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm assuming this won't be a western release?



I honestly have no idea... However by having an ESP STD version at least means it'll be available to places outside of Japan!


----------



## TheMetalOne (Feb 15, 2012)

My ESP salesman buddy in Australia just sent me these:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/katana6.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/katana6angled.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/402/katana7.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/215/katana7angled.jpg

...DROOOOOOOOL........


----------



## TheMetalOne (Feb 15, 2012)

side note: I tried to post these to the thread, I don't know why they got to make it so hard. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Feb 15, 2012)

please Satan, please tell me this will be sold in the USA. 


animal_sacrifice.gif


----------



## noizfx (Feb 15, 2012)

Yea I saw those pictures on facebook too!

But I wonder why Jesse didn't send me the photos of the 7-string himself!


----------



## TheMetalOne (Feb 15, 2012)

Holy shit, have you seen Doris' new bass?!?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/263/dorisl.jpg/

I've never seen anything like it!


----------



## noizfx (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes I have seen it, I've posted an "in-progress" picture here before didn't I? (I ask this as I didn't check it myself and I don't actually remember whether I did or not lol )

I was thinking about whether I should post it or not, then I think this is guitars page... so I won't post it lol.

I also have some information on that yes... Doris' bass should (I use should because it's not confirmed yet) come in two versions, one should be the ESP Standard version without the LEDs, and the other should be the Custom Shop version with the LEDs. As for Jesse's guitars, there should (again, not confirmed) only be one version which would be the ESP Standard. 

I'm not sure what information B Music got, as I've never had any contacts with them, my information came from Jesse himself, although we haven't talked about this topic (besides how much I want one) for a while. Last time we talked about this he said he'll negotiate the terms with ESP when he gets to Japan in a few days, but turns out B Music already has the prices for his Katana 6 & 7, which is AUD 3700 for Katana 7 and AUD 3569 for Katana 6. Which kinda surprised me cause again, from what I heard from Jesse, he hasn't talked with ESP yet... or maybe they did after I left Taiwan.


----------



## TheMetalOne (Feb 15, 2012)

holy crap, that sucks. the custom shop version of the Arrow, which is essentially exactly the same as the Katana, with reverse tusk inlays was $5500 custom shop built. So they're charging 60+ % for an STD? Doesn't seem right, as every other STD, as far as I know, is $1399 to $1999. Guess I might be building my own Arrow/Katana after all...


----------



## noizfx (Feb 15, 2012)

TheMetalOne said:


> holy crap, that sucks. the custom shop version of the Arrow, which is essentially exactly the same as the Katana, with reverse tusk inlays was $5500 custom shop built. So they're charging 60+ % for an STD? Doesn't seem right, as every other STD, as far as I know, is $1399 to $1999. Guess I might be building my own Arrow/Katana after all...



I'm not sure what's the average signature STD model cost at B Music, around AUD 1399 to AUD 1999?! Seems to low to me... at least back in Vancouver where I came from, the artist signatures cost over CAD 2000, and Australia is even more expensive. 

Well, I guess I'll wait til Jesse gets back to me (currently preparing for the Lamb of God gig tonight) or when it's officially announced at Musikmesse!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice body cuts on the V's wings.


----------



## TheMetalOne (Feb 16, 2012)

noizfx said:


> I'm not sure what's the average signature STD model cost at B Music, around AUD 1399 to AUD 1999?! Seems to low to me... at least back in Vancouver where I came from, the artist signatures cost over CAD 2000, and Australia is even more expensive.
> 
> Well, I guess I'll wait til Jesse gets back to me (currently preparing for the Lamb of God gig tonight) or when it's officially announced at Musikmesse!



I asked @ B Music for some prices, still waiting, shouldn't be long. The $1399 to $1999 I saw was from surfing US guitar stores. So, USD. Which is equal to CDN and close enough to the AUD. This price was for the newest STD models ESP released this year. I actually live in B.C. and used to live in Van. I've seen the Laiho V for $1329 CDN brand new in Edmonton. The "Galder" (Dimmu) is $1429. The new-ish DevilDriver signature models are $999 to $1399. Now, I believe they are all LTD's. Haven't gotten too far into the research yet, but why would a Chthonic sig be 2 or 3 times more than a Bodom or Dimmu or DevilDriver sig. I REALLY hope this isn't going to cost me 4 G's. I'll totally settle for an LTD, if it's even possible, but I don't think ESP can justify the price tag in comparison to other sigs.


----------



## noizfx (Feb 16, 2012)

TheMetalOne said:


> I asked @ B Music for some prices, still waiting, shouldn't be long. The $1399 to $1999 I saw was from surfing US guitar stores. So, USD. Which is equal to CDN and close enough to the AUD. This price was for the newest STD models ESP released this year. I actually live in B.C. and used to live in Van. I've seen the Laiho V for $1329 CDN brand new in Edmonton. The "Galder" (Dimmu) is $1429. The new-ish DevilDriver signature models are $999 to $1399. Now, I believe they are all LTD's. Haven't gotten too far into the research yet, but why would a Chthonic sig be 2 or 3 times more than a Bodom or Dimmu or DevilDriver sig. I REALLY hope this isn't going to cost me 4 G's. I'll totally settle for an LTD, if it's even possible, but I don't think ESP can justify the price tag in comparison to other sigs.



Those prices for the signatures you saw would be the LTD version, and not ESP. I bought two LTD Alexi signatures from Vancouver at around CDN 1300 before taxes, and I was told the ESP version would cost about CDN 2500. Not entirely sure where the LTD signatures are made nowadays (the 600 series used to be made in Korea, not sure anymore), but the ESP Standard versions are made in Japan. 

The ESP Galder would cost AUD 3395 at B Music, and the LTD version of Galder would cost AUD 1799. So for Jesse's signature to be at AUD 3700 (for the Katana 7) for the ESP Standard version is reasonable, at least in Australia. And guitars are generally more expensive in Australia due to the import duties or whatnot to my understanding.


----------



## TheMetalOne (Feb 16, 2012)

Well, thanks for clearing that up! So, do you think a sig Katana would be $2500 in Canada?

And what do you think the chances are of an LTD Katana, as they seem to have made LTD's for a good portion of the sig guitars?


----------



## noizfx (Feb 16, 2012)

I honestly don't know! Not even sure if it'll be available to the North American market. Again, ESP might have talked to B Music about some of the terms, but at least I haven't heard anything from Jesse's side. But I can tell you that I've heard from Jesse himself that he doesn't really want to have a LTD version from a while back. However I do also believe that ESP also has the business side of things that they need to take care of, so maybe they will have their own considerations.


----------



## themike (Feb 17, 2012)

So I just noticed that the new Alexi model in Japan is called the Katakana? What does that mean and why is it so close to Katana? haha

ESP Signature Model | Alexi Laiho


----------



## Miek (Feb 17, 2012)

Japanese has 3 "alphabets," kanji, hiragana, and katakana. Katakana is largely used for phonetically spelling foreign words, as well as being the most "basic" alphabet; something you learn before the "cursive" of hiragana in school.

edit: and it's called the katakana because it has his name in katakana on it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 17, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> So I just noticed that the new Alexi model in Japan is called the Katakana? What does that mean and why is it so close to Katana? haha
> 
> ESP Signature Model | Alexi Laiho


 
Katakana is a Japanese syllabary, one way of writing Japanese characters (along with Hiragana and Kanji). Katakana is derived from components of more complex Kanji characters; the word itself means "fragmentary kana". In Alexi's case, it's refering to the 12th inlay. 

Katana is a samurai sword, and also the most common variant.


----------



## noizfx (Feb 17, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Katana is a samurai sword, and also the most common variant.



And also the inlay around the 12th fret area for Jesse's custom is a symbol for the knife used by Taiwanese aboriginals which runs down Jesse's blood! Hence the name Katana!


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 17, 2012)

This thread is seriously giving me GAS


----------



## themike (Feb 17, 2012)

Haha my original posting about the "Katana vs Katakatana" was kind of tounge-and-cheek as I'm sure they are vastly different words and meanings, but it is cool to know that you guys are well versed with history and cultural knowledge - or you are complete google ninja's, either way


----------



## Miek (Feb 17, 2012)

No I just really like Japanese video games


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 17, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Haha my original posting about the "Katana vs Katakatana" was kind of tounge-and-cheek as I'm sure they are vastly different words and meanings, but it is cool to know that you guys are well versed with history and cultural knowledge - or you are complete google ninja's, either way



Funny enough, that kind of word play is used in Japanese humour a fair bit.


----------



## noizfx (Feb 18, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Haha my original posting about the "Katana vs Katakatana" was kind of tounge-and-cheek as I'm sure they are vastly different words and meanings, but it is cool to know that you guys are well versed with history and cultural knowledge - or you are complete google ninja's, either way



I took some japanese lessons back in the days so I know a little bit of the language, and yes I like Japanese video games too 

Other than that, Jesse told me himself the story behind the inlay and the name of the guitar.


----------



## noizfx (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm talking to Jesse now, and apparently he's wondering why the prices are out already, as he hasn't talked to ESP about the detailed plans of releasing his signature yet!


----------



## TheMetalOne (Feb 20, 2012)

noizfx said:


> I'm talking to Jesse now, and apparently he's wondering why the prices are out already, as he hasn't talked to ESP about the detailed plans of releasing his signature yet!



Esp Salesman wrote me with this :

Katana-6 AUD$3,268.18
Katana-7 AUD$3,450.00

pretty much what you said. maybe Jess needs to have a chat with upper management...

oh, and he said next to no chance of an LTD 

and for more bad news, he said it wouldn't be released as an STD in North America either.


----------



## noizfx (Feb 20, 2012)

Oops... 

Good news for me though! I got a hold of the president of ESP Japan this morning, confirmed some information with him!

It will indeed be an ESP Standard version, with Custom Shop version available only upon request, however I didn't ask about the possibility of a LTD/Edwards version, maybe I should have... but I forgot...

And it will be available in May! Damn! I need to save up quick!

Jesse should have arrived in Japan right now, but I haven't been able to get a hold of him yet, maybe he's busy picking up his guitar at ESP to get ready for tomorrow's show? 

EDIT: And oh it'll be available in Hong Kong! So it works for me!


----------



## TheMetalOne (Feb 21, 2012)

If you do talk to him again, ask about us poor bastards in North America, pleeeeeze.


----------



## noizfx (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll try


----------



## noizfx (Feb 21, 2012)

And it's online at BMusic!

Although both says sold out?

Katana 6
ESP Jesse Liu Katana 6 - New for 2012 [ESP_KATANA-6] - $3,595.00 : bmusic, Premier Australian On-Line Musical Instrument Store. For guitar, bass, drums, keyboards, amps, effects, brass, woodwind, sheet and print music, accessories and more.

Katana 7
ESP Jesse Liu Katana 7 - New for 2012 [ESP_KATANA-7] - $3,795.00 : bmusic, Premier Australian On-Line Musical Instrument Store. For guitar, bass, drums, keyboards, amps, effects, brass, woodwind, sheet and print music, accessories and more.


----------



## thesnowdog (Feb 21, 2012)

noizfx said:


> And it's online at BMusic!
> 
> Although both says sold out?



Presumably that is a system 'limitation' otherwise they appear to have sold out of all the stock that's coming soon.


----------



## noizfx (Feb 21, 2012)

thesnowdog said:


> Presumably that is a system 'limitation' otherwise they appear to have sold out of all the stock that's coming soon.



Their facebook page mentioned that it'll just say sold out now until the stock actually comes in on May 7th


----------



## noizfx (Feb 21, 2012)

And Jesse just posted the first picture after he received his Katana 7!







Actually he got this yesterday afternoon in Japan, but Chthonic went to the celebrate Randy (Lamb of God)'s birthday so he didn't post the photo until now.


----------



## TheMetalOne (Feb 22, 2012)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!


----------



## noizfx (Feb 22, 2012)

Jesse's Katana 7 debut!
















And Doris' bass debut!
















AAAHHHH DAMMIT I need to get my hands on the Katana 7 ASAP!


----------



## noizfx (Feb 26, 2012)

UPDATE!

It's IN STOCK in Taiwan already! Both Jesse's guitar and Doris' bass!


----------



## TheMetalOne (Feb 26, 2012)

noizfx said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> It's IN STOCK in Taiwan already! Both Jesse's guitar and Doris' bass!



How much $?


----------



## noizfx (Feb 26, 2012)

TheMetalOne said:


> How much $?



No idea at the moment, Jesse only told me that ESP Japan told him that it's already in stock, but he has no idea about the price himself... 

I do know, that the MSRP in Taiwan is NT98000, which comes to about USD3320 ish, but that's just the MSRP, don't exactly know how much it'll retail for, however usually it may be around 75~85% of the MSRP?

EDIT: SORRY WRONG INFORMATION THERE!

I guess the conversation between Jesse and I weren't clear enough so I misunderstood something... he said that the ESP dealer in Taiwan has "already imported" his Katana 6 and 7, "they also have Doris' bass", so I think that means that it's already in stock... especially I asked him to confirm that but he didn't reply to that message, instead he just said he's not sure about the prices... Until yesterday we confirmed again that by "already imported" it just means that the dealer has already placed the order, which the stock should come in around May as well. Sorry!


----------



## noizfx (Feb 28, 2012)

Jesse's Katana and Doris' Andromeda are featured in the ESP Official Blog along with Lamb of God's Willie! However it's in Japanese though...

::::: ESP Official Blog ::::: - CHTHONIC & Lamb Of God at SHIBUYA O-EAST

The most important image:







Even though Jesse looks like he's about to fall asleep (but I've gotta say he looks like that all the time )


----------



## Miek (Feb 29, 2012)

Fuck, that's so cool.


----------



## noizfx (Feb 29, 2012)

Miek said:


> Fuck, that's so cool.



Can't wait til get my hands on it when it's released in May!

Or play Jesse's custom shop version if I get to go back to Taiwan to meet up with Jesse... I played with the 6 but didn't get to play with the 7!


----------



## TheMetalOne (Feb 29, 2012)

noizfx said:


> Can't wait til get my hands on it when it's released in May!
> 
> Or play Jesse's custom shop version if I get to go back to Taiwan to meet up with Jesse... I played with the 6 but didn't get to play with the 7!



How much you got saved up so far? I'm about 6% of the way there!


----------



## noizfx (Feb 29, 2012)

TheMetalOne said:


> How much you got saved up so far? I'm about 6% of the way there!



I'm gonna have to go the financing route 

Actually I also have an ONI custom 8 string on order... which I'm mostly saved up for the rest of the payment, and MAYBE 50% ish there for the Katana... but yea... financing it'll have to be...


----------



## noizfx (Mar 19, 2012)

First official video released!



And um... I've already ordered it! Even though the music store tells me that it'll take about 6 months, but ESP Japan president told me it should be here in June, so 6 months should just be a safe estimate! Can't wait!

EDIT: The Katana is now on the new ESP 2012 Export Series Catalog available for downloads here!


----------



## TheMetalOne (Mar 23, 2012)

So what does being in the export catalog mean? Export to North America I hope! 

Super jealous by the way.


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 24, 2012)

Ugh Doris Yeh is so dreamy.


----------



## noizfx (Mar 24, 2012)

TheMetalOne said:


> So what does being in the export catalog mean? Export to North America I hope!
> 
> Super jealous by the way.



Unfortunately it only means export outside of Japan, but not necessarily including North America... LOL...


----------



## ilovefinnish (Mar 25, 2012)

reverse headstocks are beast!!


----------



## Ironbird (Mar 26, 2012)

Amazing news all around!


----------



## noizfx (Mar 26, 2012)

For sure I'll post a NGD once by Katana 7 arrives!

EDIT: The guitar is now on ESP's export website! Electric Sound Products


----------



## THEE HAMMER (Mar 29, 2012)

noizfx said:


> And here it is (the 6-string) completed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







So fucking





SEXY


----------



## technomancer (Mar 29, 2012)

The silverburst is less hot than I was expecting, but man that design is awesome


----------



## noizfx (Mar 29, 2012)

technomancer said:


> The silverburst is less hot than I was expecting, but man that design is awesome



I still think the silverburst looks better than just black on the Katana 6 though, coz black is too common so it's nice to see something different? Especially all his guitars are all black  black Horizon 7, black V-II, black Katana 6... oh wait now a silverburst Katana 7! But yes that design is freaking awesome!


----------



## noizfx (Apr 30, 2012)

So I got meet up with Jesse today and... here's a sneak peek!































Didn't get a chance to play with his Katana 7 yet though... but I will tomorrow!


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 30, 2012)

^ Any word of those will ever hit North America/ The USA, or will they only be in Europe and Asia?


----------



## Pav (Apr 30, 2012)

So he took a Laiho signature and had them cut deeper bevels? Well...the finish is cool I guess.


----------



## noizfx (May 1, 2012)

Pav said:


> So he took a Laiho signature and had them cut deeper bevels? Well...the finish is cool I guess.



No where close actually, Jesse's signature is baed on ESP Japan's Arrow shape.

ESP Original Series -ESP-ARROW-

So it's not based on Alexi's signature at all, which Alexi's signature is baed on ESP's previous SV shape.



Church2224 said:


> ^ Any word of those will ever hit North America/ The USA, or will they only be in Europe and Asia?



As far as I know, there are no plans to go to the North American market yet... All I know is that it's available to the Asian and Australian market at the moment.

UPDATE: With more pictures and videos!

Jesse demoing himself






Jesse still smiles when he plays his own signature guitar!










I get to play it too





Some more of me!










Okay I know you guys are not interested in me... so here's Jesse again





By the way, when he was specing out the guitars, he knew he was gonna put in Bareknuckle pickups in them, just that ESP is unable to put them in as is, and he's interested in trying out the Seymour Duncan Blackouts anyway, so those were shipped with the Blackouts. After a while, he swapped out the Blackouts on both his 6 and 7 to Warpig 6 and Aftermath 7.

Video time! All of which were improv!

First... Jesse playing some mellow stuff on the Katana 7

Jesse improvising on Katana 7 - YouTube

Then onto some metal! Except this backing track is kinda boring so he didn't quite know what to do either.

Jesse improvising on Katana 7 - metal - YouTube

Okay... this is not using his own Katana 7 but still very beautiful!

Jesse Guitar improvise


----------



## Gio18 (Jul 31, 2012)

Much Help! Just wondering:
Hey whats the tuning anyways in the videos (or his main 6 and 7 string tuning)


----------



## noizfx (Jul 31, 2012)

^ he uses C for his 6 and B standard for his 7


----------



## Johnmar (Aug 1, 2012)

Im not much into v's....but that shit rulez!


----------



## noizfx (Aug 3, 2012)

A little update...

My friend in Taiwan, who is also Jesse's student who ordered the guitar before me got the production model in his hands already... and this is the picture of the Custom Shop and the production (STD) model.






It's quite easy to tell there is one obvious difference: hardware color.

Jesse's own custom shop comes with black hardware, whereas the STD comes with black nickel... but ESP admits that they made a mistake on that. For the new productions it'll be swapped to black hardware, whereas the existing ones ESP will send out replacements parts.

I guess I'm lucky in a sense that I'm not the first one to receive it, whereas my friend did, so we were able to point out this problem. Mine will be first one to actually have black hardware on the STD model as they swapped for me in the ESP Japanese factory. 

Other differences include that the STD is using the Schaller strap locks instead of the Dunlop that Jesse's CS is using, I'm not sure if the swap to black hardware will also correct that, but that's not a big issue. The neck profile is also a bit different according to Jesse himself, he said his own CS has a thicker neck comparing to the STD. The inlay also seems to be using a different material. Jesse's CS has abalone, whereas the STD seems like it has MOP (or pearloid), but I'm not too sure about that, that doesn't bother me at all as I'm not too much of a fan for abalone anyways. The silverburst finish is also a bit different but hey, that's how it is. Yes it does kinda suck that the STD version has different things than the actual CS though, but hey, look at the price difference...

According to the ESP Japan, the shipment containing my Katana 7 will arrange in 3 days, but I guess that's just the vessel's arrival time he's talking about, so it's still gotta clear customs and get delivered to the distribution warehouse, then the DSC will then have to dispatch to the retail store (it's a big chain store in Hong Kong), so who knows when I'll be able to pick it up? 

EDIT: Forgot to mention the other obvious difference is that Jesse has a different pickup, which is a BKP Aftermath 7, but that's his own aftermarket mod, the guitar does come with the Seymour Duncan Blackouts. I've mentioned about it in the earlier posts but think it might be a good idea to bring it back again since I'm pointing out the differences between the CS and the STD.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 3, 2012)

I can't believe that this is my first time seeing this post... AMAZING


----------



## noizfx (Aug 3, 2012)

^ it's never too late to find out


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 4, 2012)

^Not at all man! I'm happy I found this!


----------



## fortisursus (Aug 4, 2012)

Hmm never gave chthonic a listen. And now i have just slapped myself because of that. They are really good and dynamic.


----------



## noizfx (Aug 5, 2012)

They were more symphonic black metal back then, gotta save my favorite was probably their Seediq Bale album, and their newest album Takasago Army was awesome too, but no longer has that much resemblance to symphonic black metal which may be a good thing, having more of their Taiwanese roots in the music.


----------



## TheMetalOne (Jan 5, 2013)

For all those interested, here's the 6:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/223320-ngd-esp-katana-jesse-liu-signature.html


----------

